# Direct TV Samsung sir-s4040r Firmware Upgrade



## SArdukkan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've dumped my home phone and am looking to connect my Sansung Series 2 DVR via a USB NIC to my home network. To my surprise, I don't see the Network setup in the settings\phone. Since this is a Direct TV box is there any options for get the firware that will activate the USB and give me the network option?

Current Firmware is 6.4a-01-2-381. This was upgraded a few months ago to enable the recently deleted option.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The box does not need to be connected to the phone line to work. However, you would have to order PPV on-line and deal with the nag messages.

The other option is to search for "Zipper" on the underground forum. This will allow you to modify the Tivo software.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

That's the OS version, not firmware. Tivos do not get firmware upgrades. They get entire new software installations, including the kernel.


----------

